# AMAZING STUFF!!!! LOOK!!!!



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I went to a tropic swamp/woods by my house that was filled with great bugs for food, plants for vivs, and wood for vivs. But most of all i found the coolest looking stuff like moss. I dont think its moss because it comes from seeds. I even found some conivorous plants that looked like moss with a bunch of the fly catcher things!

Got a bunch of the "moss" and put it in my tank, have a bunch left over to, so contact me with a Small offer manly to cover shipping. I dont know how it will do but looks awesome it is bright green and has alot of purple to! Need help on postin pics with out a url!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Be careful when you take stuff from the wild, as a lot of native plants are protected. Most carnivorous plants, native orchids, and broms are protected to my knowledge. So I wouldn't take any of them. I am not saying it can't be done, but you should learn what is ok to take and what isn't. They are protected for a reason.

This said, I am interested lol. What kinds of bugs did you find?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, only took some of the moss stuff and here is the link









Yeah i am aware of that, i didnt wanna bother the enviroment too much over there so i took certain patches(trust me there was ALOT!) so that it will grow back not to mention it is sadly going to be a neighborhood in two months  .

Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

About the bugs, i found some isopods, not pill bugs but aaaa cant think of the name. and some termites, and much more that i had no clue what they were. which is why i only got some bugs that i new what they were because dont want to have anything dangerous to my frogs.

Ryan


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Cool, but if they are going to clear it for a crappy neighborhood go ahead and salvage as much as you can. Is it going to be one of those large small space, large house neighborhoods? If so, they will clear and fill everything to fit as many houses as possible. I would take/save as much of the stuff as you can.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Cool, but if they are going to clear it for a crappy neighborhood go ahead and salvage as much as you can. Is it going to be one of those large small space, large house neighborhoods? If so, they will clear and fill everything to fit as many houses as possible. I would take/save as much of the stuff as you can.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, since its lake front to, so probally will be  So your right but i am gonna give the moss stuff time to recuperate like a month because the guy said they start in two months.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl ... 5&size=big
Bad pic but all i have for now, color is washed out to.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I was just looking at the moss stuff and examening it and if you look its pretty clear that when it matures the center of the leaves turn bright purple.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Ryan said:


> http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl?photo=129435&size=big
> Bad pic but all i have for now, color is washed out to.


That is interesting stuff. Post a pic in the identification forum and also on KS and see if someone can ID it


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Good thinking, also it looks like it will grow good on soil and leaf litter because thats what it was growing on, not sure though. I also got alot of other actual moss. A whole 3 ft diamiter tree trunk that fell over was completely covered. Gosh i love living here lol

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Ryan said:


> Gosh i love living here lol


Where are you?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Orlando, Florida i could just imageine miami though they have monkeys living wild now! and veild chameleons! Much more, most dont pose threat to native species so i dont think its bad they are there though.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

yeah that stuff is liverwort, it grows well in my terrariums and spread moderately fast, maybe a 1/4 of an inch a month. on an intresteding side note it is a carnivours plants that feeds one micro-meadow plankton.

Danny


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

nice to see you here Danny, frog day is coming!


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey Mark,

When is frogday this year?


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

May 29th I believe, or the saturday of theat weekend if thats wrong.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

see you there.

Danny


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> Cool, but if they are going to clear it for a crappy neighborhood go ahead and salvage as much as you can. Is it going to be one of those large small space, large house neighborhoods? If so, they will clear and fill everything to fit as many houses as possible. I would take/save as much of the stuff as you can.


Just because they are going to trample the plants in a few weeks does not make it legal to wild collect them. you can get permits though


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

> *jbeetle wrote:*
> Cool, but if they are going to clear it for a crappy neighborhood go ahead and salvage as much as you can. Is it going to be one of those large small space, large house neighborhoods? If so, they will clear and fill everything to fit as many houses as possible. I would take/save as much of the stuff as you can.[quote:17iffe4n]*Spectabilis73 wrote:*
> Just because they are going to trample the plants in a few weeks does not make it legal to wild collect them. you can get permits though


[/quote:17iffe4n]

You are correct, getting a permit would be best. If it does need a permit to collect, I don't think they would be allowed to easily build over it. I don't even know if they are illegal to collect, I was the first one to say check it out lol. I just know that they really *destroy everything* when they clear these areas for new housing (I lived in NJ and they have been sprawling all over the place, leaving nothing but cookie cutter houses and miles of asphalt), so they won't even be there after they get done. So whats the difference if someone takes them and keeps them alive, or they are just cleared and destroyed?


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Just some thoughts on the whole permit issue. In general you do not need a permit to collect plants from private land in the state of Florida. However, you may be required to obtian written permission from the land owner. Tillandsia all ways require written permission to collect, and many species require an addition permit from the state. But, where Ryan is few of those heavily protected species grow. As for the carnivorus plant thing that somebody brought up earlier. Sundews are not protected in anyway, that I am aware of, because frankly they are a weedy oportunistic species that grows just about any where in Florida there is bare wet soil. And contrary to what was said the plant he posted about was not carnivorus (nor was it a liverwort). I general the biggest thing to watch out for when collecting plants in Florida is that you don't pick up any of our nasty invasive aquatics, as it is illegal to transport most of them. The best way to collect plants though, with out any permit worries, is to join a native plant society. Generally these groups are allowed to go in to lands that are secuduled for developement and take what ever they want.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

*I want some!*

Hey Ryan

My email is [email protected].....I dunno how to email you from here because I can't find your email address! Drop me an email and we can discuss price on it. Does it work in your tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> > *jbeetle wrote:*
> > Cool, but if they are going to clear it for a crappy neighborhood go ahead and salvage as much as you can. Is it going to be one of those large small space, large house neighborhoods? If so, they will clear and fill everything to fit as many houses as possible. I would take/save as much of the stuff as you can.[quote:22k462tx]*Spectabilis73 wrote:*
> > Just because they are going to trample the plants in a few weeks does not make it legal to wild collect them. you can get permits though


You are correct, getting a permit would be best. If it does need a permit to collect, I don't think they would be allowed to easily build over it. I don't even know if they are illegal to collect, I was the first one to say check it out lol. I just know that they really *destroy everything* when they clear these areas for new housing (I lived in NJ and they have been sprawling all over the place, leaving nothing but cookie cutter houses and miles of asphalt), so they won't even be there after they get done. So whats the difference if someone takes them and keeps them alive, or they are just cleared and destroyed?[/quote:22k462tx]

that is the issue most of the time when people wild collect. they still get the hefty fines, you cannot wild collect most species without a permit, swamp getting drained or swamp not getting drained. though, you can usually dig them up and re-introduce them to another location, a few miles away, wihtout a permit


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

If it needs a permit I say get it if you plan on collecting, but joining the native plant society (as jhupp suggested) also sounds like a lot easier and cheaper way lol. Sucks that you get fined for taking things that are going to be thrown away anyways... kind of stupid. Maybe you could try to ask the developers what they are going to do with the stuff... and they could give it to you? I like your(Spectabilis73) idea of just moving them though  .


----------

